# I'm back



## DaveHawk (Dec 23, 2018)

Sorry been gone so long. Last 2 years the shop has been very busy not much time to breath , or take bike rides across country. Turkey season is a bit different I do my 8 -9 weeks of maddd-ness and then back in the shop. 

Mom had pancreatic cancer for 6 months which keep me very busy just making a 2 hr trip to see her even fee moment. She passed Oct 16th 

Dad has Dementia still has no clue Going to take care of him through the Christmas and give my sister a break. 

Madness in the shop never stops. I'm waiting for my son and his wife to move out so I can have my art studio back at home. been two years now and hopefull they have found or will find a hose in the next month. Plus I joined The Gym 6 months ago, lost 30 pounds and can tie my shoes again. LOL 6AM 5 days a week , one I got passed the wall it a piece of cake. 

I miss this place , glad to be back among the woodies. 

Dave Hawksford

Reactions: Like 5 | Sincere 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 23, 2018)

Welcome back- Sorry about your loss.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 23, 2018)

Welcome back dave!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 23, 2018)

Sorry to hear Dave. Thoughts and prayers to you.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2018)

Sorry for your losses Dave. Life goes on, sounds like you have a grip on it again. Hope we see you here more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 23, 2018)

That's a lot going on Dave, sorry for your loss man. Glad to see you back. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 23, 2018)

Welcome back!
Have great understanding of your journey—- seems I get to deal with a lot of similar— all part of my job.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2018)

...


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Good to have you back! Truly sorry to hear about your parents Dave; dementia can honestly be worse than losing them before it's done.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2018)

Welcome back! So sorry to hear about the confluence of all your ordeals! Feast or famine it seems. Glad you are on the rebound, and look forward to seeing your work. Be sure to post something about your restorations from time to time. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2018)

A returning Wood Barterer is reason to rejoice. Through your loss and dealing with other hardships of life will give you strength to face the world with true thoughts of the future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------

